
“Samsung Dex” is a $150 Galaxy S8 dock that makes your phone into a desktop - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/03/samsung-dex-is-a-galaxy-s8-dock-that-makes-your-phone-into-a-desktop/
======
mark_l_watson
I was excited when I first saw Microsoft's similar Continuum, but that product
seems to be going nowhere.

I like the idea of a phone being one's only smart device and have great
docking support. Even better if docking interfaces were standard so things
like work areas equipped with monitors, mice, and keyboards in airports would
work with future iPhones, Androids, and other phones.

For my work, a good web browser, and a good SSH terminal app (that supported
many terminals open at once) would cover most of my needs.

------
petecox
It seems pricey for what amounts to a smart USB-C hub.

Microsoft Display Dock sold for $99, although this one has an ethernet jack.

